# Miller - Recovery is going great!



## HoneyDreameMomma (May 26, 2015)

Miller is recovering from his second hip surgery.  We discovered a couple of weeks ago, that his first didn't take - the pin came loose, so the vet went back in and had to do the repair old school, which is essentially just cutting the end off the femur and then letting it heal and form a makeshift 'joint' from scar tissue and cartilage.  We debated how to handle things, because Miller isn't a young dog (he's 7 or 8 years old - don't know exactly, because he was a rescue), but we have a very gracious vet that wanted to see him get better almost as much as we did, so we worked things out.

I think the hardest part, though, is the recovery time.  He has to be indoors for a minimum of two weeks  - until the stitches are removed - and will limp and need therapy walks and pain meds for many weeks after that.  We barely got through all that from the first surgery, and I hate seeing that poor boy have to go through it all again.  But, as the saying goes, "you can't keep a good dog down." We're on day 5 and he's already going stir crazy.  Fortunately, he's a very well-behaved boy, so stir crazy for him is mostly just pacing and pouting by the door.  

I must confess, Miller is far too valuable an LGD to make him a full-time indoor dog, and he'd never be happy with being a full-time indoor dog, but boy, would it be fun to make him my 'lap dog.'  He's just such a sweetie!  The last few days my middle daughter has had a stomach bug, and they've been good company for each other.




 

Clyde misses Miller a bunch and gets super excited whenever we take Miller out for potty breaks.  I feel bad for the poor boy - it has been raining like crazy - our yard and barn have flooded a few times- and he is the sole LGD outside right now, so he doesn't get a break.  That will change soon - not just because Miller will be healing up, but because we're getting another LGD in a few weeks (pics coming soon). Clyde's doing a great job holding up the fort, though.  Here's a picture of him out scouting the pasture on one of our few dry days in the past few weeks.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 26, 2015)

Ah man.... poor Miller!  But so glad to hear that he's back on the road to recovery.  These guys have a way of worming their way into our hearts don't they?


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 26, 2015)

Hoping for a quick recovery for Miller


----------



## babsbag (May 27, 2015)

Poor guy, he is probably wondering what is going on. Hoping that this one is a success and that he gets back to his job without anymore setbacks.

New LGD ???


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jun 5, 2015)

Surgery #2 seems to be going much better.  Although Miller is still limping (and will be for several more weeks), he seems to be in less pain. He's already getting back into guardian mode.  He's not quite ready to be in with the goats full time, but he's doing great!  It's such a relief to see him improving so quickly.  I even feel confident he'll be able to handle the puppy that is joining our LGD team in a few weeks.



 
Miller's favorite shady hide-out during hot summer afternoons.



 
Hanging with Clyde. Miller might be recovering from surgery, but there is no doubt he's still the alpha.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 5, 2015)

Glad to hear that he is doing better!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 5, 2015)

Way to go Miller


----------

